# À la recherche d'avis sur "un essai biographique"



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Mai 2020)

Votre communauté MacGé, vous, me semblez assez bien dans votre façon de penser, de voir les choses. Comme il ne sera jamais publié, j'aimerai avoir des avis extérieurs, de personne autre que mes parents ? Dans un premier temps, je posterai des bribes de mon essai d'écriture. Elle commencera par ma vie d'avant mon accident puis celle d'après. 
Je recherche simplement des avis sur la forme pas le fond comme je n'ai pas de nouveaux amis, g des difficultés à m'exprimer, depuis mon AVP.  Avant que je lance, me dévoile : Quel est votre avis sur ce que je m'apprête à vous livrer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Mai 2020)

je vous renvoi au post  #415


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2020)

Mes amis,

Quand WheelNelly est venue me demander mon avis sur la création de ce sujet, j'ai de suite repensé au message qu'elle vous a cité dans son second post. Il m'en restait des bribes en mémoire. Comme il m'était revenu ma réponse d'alors que je vous reformulerai ainsi.

N'allant que trop rarement dans les forums techniques, je n'avais jamais croisé un message de cette jeune femme. Mais au ton de sa vigoureuse irruption dans ma vie numérique, j'ai bien vite compris sa détermination à nous interpeller sur notre orgueil et cet entrain, bien français, à nous plaindre de la moindre contrariété entravant notre liberté de mouvement. Ce fichu confinement obligatoire nous obligeait à vivre entre nos quatre murs. Malheureux nous étions… Nous souffrions tellement de cette situation. Nous avions juste oublié combien nous étions chanceux de pouvoir marcher sur nos deux jambes ! Ayant de suite compris la délicate situation de cette jeune femme, exprimée en filigrane dans sa première intervention, je l'avais invité à poursuivre le partage de sa situation dans un sujet dédié.

Aussi, lorsqu'elle est venue me faire cette demande si particulière, je lui ai formulé deux propositions, ouvrir un sujet public ou monter un groupe de scribes triés sur le volet. L'intimité d'une conversation entre membres diligents évite bien des écarts de langage de la part du reste de la faune fréquentant ces forums – si vous voyez ce que je veux dire…

Après un instant d'hésitation, la détermination sans bornes pousse aujourd'hui WheelNelly à ouvrir un sujet pour nous demander notre avis sur la construction de son récit autobiographique. Mais pas question pour elle de déballer sa vie sans contrepartie, ni nous d'assouvir une curiosité mal placée sans lui rendre la pareille.

En conséquence mes amis et après en avoir discuté avec Romuald, un ami numérique, puis Anthony, notre administrateur, je vous propose dans un premier temps de vous porter candidat à l'exercice littéraire dans ce sujet. Ensuite, nous vous rassemblerons dans un groupe privé afin de prodiguer conseils et talents littéraires auprès de WheelNelly.

Pour tout vous dire mes amis, je pensais vous demander d'écrire une courte autobiographie suivie d'une explication de texte. De telle sorte que vos récits et commentaires servent de support pour WheelNelly et ainsi l'aider dans la finalisation de son expression écrite. Mais bon, si vous vous cachez derrière un pseudo et un avatar, ce n'est pas pour déballer vos vies en public de cette manière…

Donc en premier lieu, vous êtes invités à vous faire connaitre ici même. Et dans un second temps, il vous sera demandé de fournir au groupe constitué une « preuve littérale » de votre aptitude à suivre le déroulé et ainsi apporter votre soutien à WheelNelly, la belle princesse carrossée de MacGé !

Par conséquent, mes amis, que vous soyez écrivain, agrégé de lettres modernes ou anciennes, professeur de français, féru de biographies, bibliophage ou comme votre modérateur adoré simple polygraphe et que vous souhaitez donner de votre personne pour aider WheelNelly à développer son talent d'écriture ; vous êtes tombés au bon endroit !

Avant de vous laisser la main, j'en terminerai avec un fait connu de tous ici ou presque, je ne suis pas un littéraire. Palsambleu ! Mes références en la matière sont chiches. Je verse depuis l'enfance dans les arts plastiques. Mes bribes de savoirs découlent de mes pairs et de leurs aphorismes. Et parmi ceux-ci, il y a Joseph Beuys. Et son leitmotiv était le suivant. « Nous sommes tous des artistes. » En substance, cela revient à dire la chose suivante. "Si nous ne sommes pas tous capables de créer de belles œuvres, nous sommes cependant tous capables de créer, de puiser en nous les signes d'une créativité à même de changer les fondements de nos vies et ainsi libérer la création du carcan de la société capitaliste afin de porter au monde visible, une culture nouvelle basée sur les relations humaines, l'art social."



(mes amis, inutile de vous préciser la chose suivante mais quand même : tout message contrevenant au bon déroulement du sujet se verra très sévèrement sanctionné…)


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2020)

Comme je compte bien participer, je me plie à l'exercice. Et je le fais en public car depuis mes premiers pas sur ce forum, je n'ai jamais caché celui que je suis. Vous n'apprendrez donc rien ou presque de nouveau sur moi.

C'est juste pour vous donner un exemple de ce que la belle Nelly, Anthony et moi-même attendons de vous. Ce récit personnel peut couvrir une heure, une semaine, une année ou votre vie entière, peu importe pourvu qu'il soit un reflet fidèle.

Je ne vous force pas la main, les amis, vous pouvez venir vous identifier et attendre un message de notre part pour livrer à la belle Nelly, un bout de vous. Personnellement, je suis très porté sur l'écriture nombriliste. J'ai déjà un dossier compilant textes et notes sur l'égotisme. Et comme il était difficile pour moi de gommer des pans de textes pour l'exercice, j'ai écris un court récit pour l'occasion. Ça n'est pas relu ou presque. Mais l'essentiel est là. Je reconnais bien mon style. Pas franchement académique certes mais il se tient, c'est l'essentiel… ^^

_Vers l'âge de sept ans, j'ai voulu faire de la danse. Maman n'était pas contre. Seulement, elle préféra suivre les vues de l'esprit de Papa. La danse, c'est pour les filles ! Je voulais me dandiner, soit. Je fus donc inscrit au club de gymnastique du coin. Sauf que sorti des roues, roulades et autres bonds sur le cheval d'arçon, je détestais le reste des agrès. J'ai finalement bien vite abandonné ce rêve de me mouvoir dans l'espace…

Après que Maman eut foutu Papa dehors, au motif qu'il n'était qu'un minable alcoolique dépensier. Maman chercha alors comment occuper sa marmaille. Mais plus question pour moi de danser, je voulais maintenant dessiner ! Je fus donc inscrit dans un cours au sein d'une MJC. La formation tenait plus de la libre expression que l'apprentissage et la maîtrise du trait, des outils et couleurs. Voyant que ce rêve aussi m'échappait, Maman chercha un cours plus adapté à mon désir de création.

Elle m'emmena voir un atelier tenu par une artiste peintre. Perdue dans la campagne et face au château du village, une fermette à colombages se dressait au milieu d'un pré. Après avoir sonné au portillon, une femme sortit par une porte de la longère aménagée. Elle vînt nous accueillir. Maman déclina nos identités. La femme nous dirigea vers une autre porte de ce bâtiment en long. Celle-ci donnait sur son atelier.

Il y avait là des toiles achevées ou en cours accrochées et posées de-ci de de-là, des cartons à dessin adossés aux murs, des rames de papiers, pots de pinceaux et boîtes pleines de tubes de peinture à l'huile sur les étagères et une table en long. Des années durant, j'ai passé mes mercredis après-midi à apprendre les bases du dessin. Cette professeur me faisait copier les classiques, peindre assis à même l'herbe différents point de vue du quartier alentour et ainsi maîtriser les gestes essentiels de la peinture figurative.

Rapidement mes œuvres habillèrent les murs de la maison. Et tout aussi rapidement, un destin, je me forgeais. Arrivé au lycée, l'art moderne et contemporain remplaça dare-dare l'art figuratif de mes premiers temps. Et après des années d'une scolarité chaotique et hachée, un obstacle me séparait encore de la femme qui m'avait mis le pied à l'étrier, un atelier-logement. Je n'étais pas une fille et pourtant… C'est en compagnie d'un garçon que nous sommes installé dans ce qui est depuis près de vingt ans, notre logement et surtout mon atelier !_

Et l'explication

Dans mon texte, je passe toujours par les termes Papa, Maman (avec une majuscule) parce que j'ai toujours appelé mes parents ainsi. C'est aussi plus intimiste, enfantin diront certains. Mais j'aime cette forme de proximité, et avec le lecteur, et avec mes géniteurs, et avec moi-même.

Ensuite, je pars d'un "rêve d'enfant à l'âge de raison" brisé dans l'œuf pour une raison ridicule et contraste avec son contraire à la fin du texte. Les lettrés me tacleront pour ma terminologie mais l'idée d'ellipse, de genèse et de boucle dans le récit compte beaucoup. J'essaie d'utiliser l'effet du déjà lu, du flashback dans le texte. Car en fin de compte, la vie est un cycle et un éternel recommencement.

Cette même idée de boucle est apportée entre le passage sur la découverte de l'atelier-logement de ma formatrice en arts plastiques et la conclusion du récit ouvrant sur le mien.

Après sur la structure, le premier paragraphe énonce un rêve transformé en échec, le deuxième un rêve de second choix glissant vers une amorce d'échec, le troisième remet ce rêve en selle et entrouvre une porte, un espoir, le quatrième détaille un temps fort, mon rêve éveillé et le cinquième poursuit ce temps fort, renvoie au passé et ouvre sur un bonheur enfin atteint.

Et sur la forme, je suis le narrateur. Je suis partie prenante du texte lu. Je ne m'extériorise pas sous la forme d'un narrateur racontant un vécu. Les phrases sont pour la plupart courtes. Les phrases longues sont réservées à la description. À la découverte du lieu magique où je fus formé.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2020)

Je postule. 

Pour la "preuve littérale", n'importe quel type d'exercice me conviendra.
Je ferai de mon mieux dans tous les cas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

Je postule aussi !  

Je posterai une petite biographie (une synthèse, je vous rassure) dans le courant de la journée ... demain au plus tard !

A bientôt !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2020)

Vous pouvez attendre le MP au besoin les amis ^^


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

On peut dire que j'ai mal débuté dans la vie ... Né grand prématuré en 1949, les médecins avaient jugé que mon espérance de vie ne dépasserait pas 3 mois et avaient conseillé à mes parents de me laisser à l'hôpital pour pouvoir me prodiguer les soins adéquats.

Une semaine après, j'étais à la maison entouré de l'amour et des soins de mes parents et de mes grands parents à qui je dois d'être encore en vie aujourd'hui (et merci en passant à l'huile de foie de morue dont j'ai été gavé pendant de nombreuses années ...   ).

Les 10 premières années ont été relativement difficiles ... chétif et peureux j'étais harcelé à l'école - c'est toujours les plus petits qu'on spotche - et je n'attendais qu'une seule chose, c'était de rentrer chez moi pour retrouver tout l'amour débordant de ma famille !

Les cours de natation étaient d'une horreur sans nom pour moi - en effet, j'avais une véritable phobie de l'eau ce qui provoquait une avalanche de quolibets tant de la part des moniteurs que des autres élèves.

Le supplice était tel que la veille des cours de natation j'étais dans un état de frayeur et d'angoisse dont je me souviens avec horreur encore aujourd'hui - et, ce qui n'arrangeait rien, mes parents n'hésitaient pas à me faire des attestations me permettant d'éviter ce supplice.

Un matin, je me suis levé en me disant : "Bon ! C'est fini tout ça !" et j'étais fermement décidé à mourir s'il le fallait !

Alors, à la piscine, en sortant de ma cabine je me suis jeté dans le "grand bain" avant même de me doucher à la grande surprise des moniteurs - et là, ce fut une sorte de résurrection : je flottais et je nageais comme les autres ... finies les angoisses et envolée la frayeur.

Ce fut le début d'une grande passion ... Je passais brevet sur brevet et je participais même à des compétitions régionales avec un certain succès au grand bonheur de mes parents qui étaient toujours là pour me supporter.

Quand je réfléchis à cette situation, je suis certain que ma vraie vie a débuté ce jour-là ! Le déclic était enfin arrivé !

J'ai commencé à pratiquer le sport de façon immodérée : natation (bien entendu), sports de combat (judo, karate) ce qui, entre nous, m'a permis de foutre une bonne trempe à ceux qui me harcelaient, et parachutisme (ma dernière passion en date ).

J'ai toujours voulu prouver à mes parents que, prématuré ou pas, c'était grâce à eux que j'étais capable d'être parmi les meilleurs ... c'était ma façon de les remercier.

En 1969, je me suis engagé en qualité de volontaire chez les paras ... non pas par patriotisme exacerbé, mais par besoin de me dépasser en me disant que si je résistais à cette épreuve durant 2 années, je serai capable de résister à tout !

Et ce jour-là, pour la première fois, j'ai vu ma Mère pleurer ! 

Et j'ai résisté jusqu'au bout en me souvenant de ce qu'on m'avait dit le premier soir : "Ici, vous souffrirez jusqu'à la limite de vos forces, mais dites vous bien qu'à l'avenir, vous ne souffrirez jamais autant que ce que vous avez souffert ici !"

Et ils avaient raison, cette période a forgé mon caractère et a conditionné le reste de ma vie ... Who dares wins !

Ensuite, la vie "normale" a repris son cours, émaillée de grandes joies - mon mariage, la naissance de mes 3 enfants et de mes 4 petits enfants - et de drames - la mort de mes parents tant aimés, le décès de mon épouse en 2014 après 42 années d'un mariage sans nuages - bref, les drames que chacun d'entre nous est susceptible de connaître au cours de notre passage ici bas.

Ce qui m'a sauvé après un démarrage un peu "difficile", c'est l'amour de mes parents et de ma famille en général et l'amour des autres - Quant à moi, les épreuves rencontrées durant la première partie de ma vie m'ont permis de garder la niaque et de résister envers et contre tout aux aléas qui font partie de notre quotidien.

Alors, je dis : "Merci la vie" ... Même si parfois c'est difficile !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

Pour Nelly

Mon avis est que tu as entièrement raison d'écrire ce que tu ressens ... L'écriture est pour moi la meilleure des thérapies car elle permet de "mettre à plat" tous les sentiments et de faire un "rewind" quand l'envie se fait sentir - nos sentiments sont mouvants et parfois volatiles ... en garder une trace immuable tel un film qu'on peut revoir à l'envie est, à mon sens indispensable.

Quand mon épouse est décédée en 2014, j'ai commencé à noircir des tonnes de papier pour ne jamais oublier les sentiments que j'éprouvais à son égard - une façon de transcrire l'amour et le bonheur que j'avais connus avec elle.

J'appelais cela mon "labyrinthe des chagrins" et encore aujourd'hui, de temps en temps, je le reprends et je le complète au gré de mes envies.

Dans ma signature, tu constateras que je suis "A la recherche des bonheurs oubliés ou perdus" ... Et bien, ces bonheurs je les retrouve en relisant mon fatras de feuilles noircies ... avec quelques larmes en plus !

Alors vas-y Nelly !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Votre communauté MacGé, vous, me semblez assez bien dans votre façon de penser, de voir les choses. Comme il ne sera jamais publié, j'aimerai avoir des avis extérieurs, de personne autre que mes parents ? Dans un premier temps, je posterai des bribes de mon essai d'écriture. Elle commencera par ma vie d'avant mon accident puis celle d'après.
> Je recherche simplement des avis sur la forme pas le fond comme je n'ai pas de nouveaux amis, g des difficultés à m'exprimer, depuis mon AVP.  Avant que je lance, me dévoile : Quel est votre avis sur ce que je m'apprête à vous livrer ?



Comme tu le dis, tes écrits ne seront jamais publiés ce qui te permet de passer outre l'obligation de respecter les formes littéraires bien établies.

Mon "labyrinthe des chagrins" m'est avant tout destiné et plus tard, il appartiendra à mes enfants et petits enfants.

C'est la raison pour laquelle, j'ai choisi la forme d'un "journal" dans lequel je retranscris un peu tout et n'importe quoi parce que tu t'apercevras que c'est le "n'importe quoi" qui s'échappe le plus vite !

Je le complète quand j'en ai envie et quand les souvenirs me reviennent sans aucun respect de la chronologie des événements - je note simplement la date à laquelle j'ai écrit ces mots !

Hier, par exemple, à la date du 6 mai j'ai simplement écrit : "Il fait beau ! Ni trop chaud ni trop froid ... si tu étais encore là, nous aurions été à Ostende, sur la jetée, pour regarder les bateaux ... J'aurais bien ri en te regardant te battre avec les mouettes ... tu les détestais !"

Peut-être qu'un jour, dans quelques années, je vais retomber sur ce mot écrit le 6 mai 2020 et ce mot m'arrachera un sourire ... ou une larme, qui sait ?

L'important est de se raccrocher à quelque chose, de ne rien oublier ... et pour moi, ces quelques 150 pages sont précieuses ... elles me rappellent que j'ai aimé, que j'ai été aimé et que j'ai été heureux ... la vie, quoi !

Maintenant, c'est à toi de choisir le style qui te convient ... moi j'ai choisi le style débridé et décousu ... libre à toi de choisir TON style ... l'important est de savoir que la lumière sera au bout de cette thérapie (peut-être ?)


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'inscris moi aussi pour faire partie du groupe après accord.
Nelly, tu demandes notre avis sur la forme, mais comment la séparer du fond et ne pas être d'emblée profondément ému ?
Je peux en dire de même pour les textes d'aCLR et de The Big.
Je posterai le moment venu, à tête reposée. D'une certaine façon, j'ai eu et j'ai une vie quelconque. Mais en balayant le cours de cette vie, je m'étonne de l'inattendu et des rencontres, dont ce fil pourrait très bien faire partie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

Je ne crois pas que ton but soit de faire une biographie pure et dure - cela n'aurait pas de sens en tant que "thérapie".

Si je peux me permettre et si j'étais à ta place, le point de départ pourrait être celui de ton accident qui représente le fait dramatique qui a engendré ton besoin de t'exprimer et de débuter cette "thérapie".

Au fur et à mesure, j'y ajouterais des flash back faisant référence à ta vie antérieure, familiale, professionnelle, amoureuse et qui te permettront de te situer dans une sphère plus générale afin de ne rien oublier.

Mon point de départ a été le décès de mon épouse - jamais auparavant je n'aurais envisagé de créer un journal.

J'ai donc démarré le 18 avril 2014 en couchant sur papier les sentiments éprouvés dans l'instant dramatique que j'avais vécu et automatiquement, les références au passé se sont greffées et se sont imbriquées dans l'histoire que je voulais évoquer.

Au début de l'écriture, on se trouve dans un marasme difficile à détricoter mais, au fur et à mesure des jours les idées s'éclaircissent et on peut se permettre de réagir dans l'instant : une pensée, un souvenir fugace et hop, en quelques minutes tout est couché sur le papier.

Mais, je le répète, l'écriture et le partage sont des thérapies extraordinaires ... Qu'importe la forme ! L'important est de pouvoir faire un "rewind" quand on le désire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Je fus certainement la responsable de ses premières foulées d’après ce qu’en disent mes parents. Comme elle n’était pas des plus pressées, il paraîtrait que je l’aurais légèrement poussé dans la descente de la maison louée pour l’été.
> En dévalant cette petite butte, elle réussit à ralentir son élan en se mettant droit sur ses jambes.



C'est exactement le genre de souvenirs qui justifient de tenir un journal ... non seulement c'est écrit, mais c'est aussi visuel ! Je t'imagine bien pousser "délicatement" ta petite soeur dans la descente !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

Merci de nous faire confiance et de partager ces moments de vie avec nous ! 

Comme j'ai une imagination débordante et parfois débridée, je visualise bien tes moments de bonheur au travers de tes écrits ... ta petite soeur qui dévale la pente ... ton amour pour les chevaux ... les chênes centenaires ... ton french kiss ... 

Mais je présume que le pire est à venir ... 

Toutefois, tu me sembles une personne de caractère susceptible de surmonter bien des épreuves - et comme moi, tu es Sagittaire ! 

Je te fais confiance pour la suite ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Ca me fait le plus grand bien au moral de vous partager cette période de mes 6mois à mes 21ans.
Ma merveilleuse JEUNESSE (même si ça s'éloigne tous les jours, un peu plus)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2020)

J'ai été prof de maths au Lycée de l'Arc à Orange entre 1972 et 1980. Nous habitions Bollène.
Tes parents ont-ils fait partie de mes élèves (les dates sont compatibles) et ont-ils gardé de moi un souvenir ... épouvantable ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Une rencontre torride
> 
> Je fis de nombreuses rencontres sans lendemain. Allumeuse, j’avais du potentiel. Je savais que je plaisais. Mais j’avais toujours des sentiments pour « l’autre abruti ».
> 
> ...



Tidju Nelly ! Là, je mets mon imagination débridée en "off" question de ne pas me griller quelques neurones !  

Toutefois, attention à la charte du forum ... 

Bon, vous me direz qu'après avoir parlé des chênes centenaires, c'est normal qu'elle en arrive à parler de glands !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

Comme vous avez pu le constater mon épisode avec Jordan n'est pas placé à la suite du : je m'autorisais des rencontres. 
Tout simplement parce que je ne n'arrive pas à la resituer dans le temps (Grr ce Traumâ). Toute ma vie j'aurai ce trou.
Ces souvenirs sont embrouillés dans ma mémoire, sans chronologie distincte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon, vous me direz qu'après avoir parlé des chênes centenaires, c'est normal qu'elle en arrive à parler de glands !


Je viens de regarder les commentaires, juste maintenant. 
Mon cerveau a perdu son élasticité pour jongler entres différentes choses. Là g dû prendre le soin de vite tout copier à la suite afin que tous ne perdent po le fil. Mais quand je copie/colle il faut respecter 10 000mots d'où mes calculs pour couper au bon endroit.


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2020)

Mes parents, instituteurs laïcs, n'étaient pas pratiquants. Mon père n'était pas croyant, et assez anticlérical. Ma mère était peut-être croyante, mais n'allait pas à la messe. En milieu rural (la Bresse Chalonnaise), il y avait les conventions. On envoyait les enfants au catéchisme dans les années 50. La communion solennelle était un événement donnant lieu à des repas de famille aux menus à rallonge. Je me considérais à l'époque comme croyant. Au lycée, jusqu'en quatrième, j'assistais à l'éducation religieuse. Il y avait encore des aumôniers dans les lycées publics. L'éducation catholique insiste sur la notion de péché. J'ai été extrêmement perturbé par le sentiment de culpabilité, particulièrement aux changements physiques de l'adolescence. L'idée de l'enfer, cette sanction sans appel, me troublait profondément. Longtemps, j'ai continué à m'interroger. Est-il possible qu'il existe quelque chose tel que l'enfer ? Y a-t-il quelque chose après la mort ?

Mai 68, où je faisais des études à Paris, est passé là dessus. J'en suis sorti rempli d'idées révolutionnaires. Devenu prof, j'ai essayé de les mettre en pratique. Mes élèves étaient censés se faire les cours tout seuls. Je discutais avec eux pendant ce temps, pas que de mathématiques ... Dans la même période, j'étais en pleine recherche personnelle. L'idée d'un au delà restait présente.

Je me suis mis à lire des ouvrages non conventionnels. Je me suis intéressé aux OVNIS (essayant aussi d'aborder les questions sous un aspect « scientifique »). J'ai dévoré tout un tas d'ouvrages ésotériques, sur Edgard Cayce, l'Atlantide, la vie secrète des plantes, … J'ai lu tout Lobsang Rampa, les livres de Meurois et Givaudan sur le voyage astral, tout Carlos Castaneda, and so on. Tout ce qu'on trouve de plus farfelu et tourné en ridicule par les critiques sérieuses.

La lassitude de la routine et de la hiérarchie m'ont mis dans l'idée d'un retour à la terre, en tant qu'agriculteur. Avec mon frère cadet, nous avions acheté une ferme et des terres en Ardèche. Et puis les choses ne sont pas passées de cette façon. Je suis tombé amoureux de mes élèves (guère plus âgés que moi à l'époque …). Avec mon frère, que j'aime beaucoup, je me suis rendu compte que nous n'avions pas le même tempérament. Travailler ensemble n'aurait pas été une bonne idée, outre le fait que la ferme n'aurait sans doute pas pu faire vivre deux familles. Après avoir (ne parvenant pas à être mutés) acheté et retapé une maison à Bollène (un petit crève cœur de l'avoir abandonnée), nous avons finalement obtenu notre changement en Ardèche, y avons acheté et retapé une autre maison. Mon frère et son épouse ont continué seuls l'aventure. Pour elle c'était une continuation normale d'un lieu où elle avait toujours vécu, et mon frère avait des compétences dans le domaine rural. Il est resté longtemps maire et conseiller général.

J'ai écrit une fois dans mon journal « Les gens et les choses n'arrivent jamais exactement au moment où on les attend ». L'imprévu. Faire confiance au hasard. Mon désir d'évoluer restait présent. J'ai rencontré d'autres personnes, une surtout, qui m'a permis de rejoindre l'université en tant qu'enseignant d'informatique (j'apprenais la veille ce que j'enseignais le lendemain à mes étudiants …).

Puis, même si je me sentais bien dans mon rôle de directeur des études pendant les deux dernières années, plusieurs facteurs ont joué. Au bénéfice des enfants, mon épouse avait pris sa retraite depuis quelques années déjà, je la laissais seule à la maison une partie de la semaine. La correction des copies finissait par me peser. Une jurisprudence de la cour européenne a permis pendant un bref laps de temps que les hommes bénéficient concernant leur retraite des mêmes avantages que les femmes. J'en ai profité pour partir en 2004 à 57 ans.

Récemment, à l'occasion d'évènements dans ma commune, alors que j'avais un peu un sentiment d'être inutile et que ma vie tournait en rond, j'ai rencontré beaucoup de gens, jeunes, inconnus auparavant alors qu'ils habitent tout près. J'ai essayé d'aider selon mes moyens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ton partage, j'espère que cela t'a fait du bien d'en parler.

Peut-être que je me joindrais à l'aventure, mais si c'est le cas sans doute pas avant la semaine prochaine... J'y réfléchis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Mai 2020)

Contenu effacé à la demande de l'auteur


----------



## boninmi (8 Mai 2020)

Un livre, pourquoi pas ?
As-tu regardé sur France 2 l'émission de Frédéric Lopez "Comme les autres" mardi 5 mai à 21 h ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Mai 2020)

oui mais g eu les glandes. Ils sont para et moi tétra, ils ont leurs membres sup'.
Pour ce qui ai l'édition, g voulu mais me suis heurter à la mentalité de valides et leur mq d'empathie. Ils m'ont tous dit : votre manuscrit est trop exécutoire, garder le en livre de chevet comme punching-ball.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)

@*nellywow84*

Je voulais te féliciter pour ce manuscrit , quel courage de ta part de nous dévoiler ces moments de ta vie .
J'ai ressenti beaucoup d'émotions a te lire .

Bravo


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2020)

SNIPERS




1995.
Un tournant dans ma vie.

Durant les années précédentes, quelques expériences professionnelles médiocres, quelques filles, et une reprise tardive de mes études. Un DEUG, des projets de license(s) et plus encore... Quelques filles à nouveau... Quelques succès, si on peut dire. Éphémères. Comme presque toujours. Et un échec majeur.
Des drames, des traumatismes. Des médicaments psychotropes, du cannabis à l'occasion... Des cigarettes en quantités extravagantes... De l'alcool... Toujours et toujours plus d'alcool... Des souvenirs festifs, hilarants... Et des souvenirs minables, aussi. Quelques années après la mort de mon père alcoolique, je faisais - à certains égards au moins - encore pire que lui. Et je n'étais pas toujours fier de ce que j'avais fait dans ces moments-là.
Aussi, cette année-là, je voulus en quelques sortes me racheter, au moins un peu. Expier. Me refaire une virginité.

Mes camarades et moi avions préparé un projet. Un voyage humanitaire, mais organisé de bout en bout par des militants bénévoles. Quelques véhicules particuliers, dix camions dix-huit tonnes, et deux camions semi-remorques trente-huit tonnes. Des vivres et des médicaments. "Secours Ouvrier pour la Bosnie".
Comme d'autres, j'avais aidé à collecter des fonds. Mais vers la fin, les gens ne se battaient pas trop pour partir sur place...
L'UNEF-ID avait participé à l'organisation mais j'étais le seul qui étais "disponible" pour y aller. Si incompétent que je fus pour une telle mission, je décidai qu'il valait sans doute mieux que ce syndicat étudiant fût représenté par moi que pas représenté du tout.
Après de multiples risques idiots auparavant, et avant d'autres risques plus ineptes encore, je voulais marquer une pause. Pour une fois, faire l'expérience de risques calculés. Pour la cause qui me semblait être la plus juste à ce moment-là.

Je partis donc un mois en Bosnie Herzégovine, durant cet été 1995.
Mon premier - et à ce jour mon dernier - séjour dans un pays en guerre.
J'y vis des horreurs, comme la ville de Srebrenica quelques jours après sa destruction et le massacre de sa population.
J'y vis aussi des choses presque normales, presque joyeuses. Des jeunes couples d'amoureux se tenant par la main, déambulant en ville... L'un des deux au moins portait généralement un uniforme ou des armes. Je vis de magnifiques jeunes femmes en tenue militaire, m'inspirant autant de fascination que d'admiration et de respect.
Non que je trouvai dans cette histoire une vocation, ni ne connus non plus un coup de foudre pour ce pays.
Mes souvenirs les meilleurs le disputent aux souvenirs les plus décevants. Et à tous points de vue.
Une évidence: je n'étais pas fait pour ça.

Quant au moment le plus mémorable de tout ça, j'en fis l'expérience sur le chemin du retour.
Bien après avoir quitté Tuzla où j'avais séjourné une dizaine de jours, et bien avant de regagner la Croatie, il y eut pour notre convoi une route de montagne à emprunter en pleine nuit.
Sans jamais avoir eu mon permis de conduire, j'avais déjà vu bon nombre de panneaux de signalisation routière. Mais le plus étrange que je vis jusqu'à ce jour fut un panneau qui signalait en lettres capitales des "SNIPERS" (serbes), comme s'il s'était agi de signaler des risques d'avalanches, de verglas, ou une limitation de vitesse.
Une longue route de montagne, sinueuse et semblant se perdre dans la nuit noire. Le moindre éclairage nous était strictement interdit. Pas de phares, évidemment, mais pas non plus la moindre lumière d'aucune sorte dans l'habitacle des véhicules. Pas même la moindre cigarette allumée. Pour un sniper expérimenté, il parait que l'extrémité incandescente d'une cigarette est potentiellement repérable sur plusieurs centaines de mètres.
Un certain Pierre-Emmanuel au volant de la voiture où je me trouvais, et une certaine Isabelle et moi comme passagers. Isabelle nous dit qu'elle avait peur. C'était sans doute la plus courageuse de nous trois, car c'était la seule à l'avoir avoué aussi franchement.
Pour se repérer, Pierre-Emmanuel n'avait que le toit du camion qu'il suivait. Entre ce toit et le ciel de cette nuit d'été, on distinguait plus ou moins une ligne horizontale. Pierre-Emmanuel ne disposait d'aucun autre repère pour se guider.
Le convoi évoluait sans doute à cinq kilomètres/heure au grand maximum. Un mouvement de volant de trop sur le côté, et c'était au mieux une paroi rocheuse. Au pire, une chute d'au moins plusieurs dizaines de mètres. À pic. Et la mort assurée pour nous trois. Une allure un peu trop vive, et nous percutions le camion que nous suivions. Une allure un peu trop lente, et nous étions percutés par le véhicule qui nous suivait.
Chacun de nous était à l'affût du moindre bruit, de la moindre lumière qui aurait pu nous inquiéter. Nous osions à peine parler à voix basse.
Interminable.
Puis vint le moment de quitter la fameuse zone des snipers... Mais pas question de relâcher la vigilance. Même règles scrupuleusement observées pendant au moins plusieurs bonnes centaines de mètres.
Et enfin, le relâchement... Les sourires, les paroles, les rires, les cris de joie...
Ce fut là que nous entendîmes les coups de feu.

Aucun de nous ne fut ni tué ni blessé, et sauf erreur aucun impact de balle ne fut constaté sur nos véhicules. Jamais nous ne sûmes si les tireurs nous avaient visés, ou si nous avions été à portée de leurs tirs au moment des détonations.

Souvent, le malheur ne prévient pas pour frapper.
Mais le bonheur lui non plus n'est pas maladroit pour produire de belles surprises.
Quant aux risques... On peut les accumuler par jeu, par inconscience, par folie, par bêtise... On peut aussi tenter de les éviter...
Et on peut même essayer de les calculer... Oui... Juste essayer...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

J'ai lu intégralement ton essai biographique ...

J'y ai perçu de la nostalgie, de l'émotion, de la colère et de la passion mais surtout beaucoup de sentiments positifs tels que décrits dans ton dernier post.

Un texte narratif parfois dur mais empreint d'humanité et d'espoir.

Lola va beaucoup t'aider ... elle sera ton "éponge à sentiments" et une véritable boule d'amour concentré !

Moi, je parle à mon chat Lucky ... tous les jours ! Je dis tout haut ce que je pense tout bas et ses "meow", ses "ronrons" et sa zénitude me réconfortent plus qu'une conversation de routine avec les humains - je suis convaincu qu'il m'a aidé plus que n'importe qui au cours d'une dépression naissante !

En rigolant, j'avais dit à mon médecin : "Euh ! je parle à mon poilu ... c'est grave ??" - il m'a simplement dit : "Mais non ! c'est normal ... mais si un jour il te répond en clair, rappelle-moi !"   ... pff le con !

J'ai pris l'habitude aussi de profiter de tous les "petits bonheurs" qui émaillent la journée ... ça peut être un beau ciel bleu, un chant d'oiseau, un sourire d'enfant, le geste amical d'un voisin ou alors, un doux souvenir !

Je te souhaite le meilleur, Nelly !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Votre communauté MacGé, vous, me semblez assez bien dans votre façon de penser, de voir les choses. Comme il ne sera jamais publié, j'aimerai avoir des avis extérieurs, de personne autre que mes parents ? Dans un premier temps, je posterai des bribes de mon essai d'écriture. Elle commencera par ma vie d'avant mon accident puis celle d'après.
> Je recherche simplement des avis sur la forme pas le fond comme je n'ai pas de nouveaux amis, g des difficultés à m'exprimer, depuis mon AVP.  Avant que je lance, me dévoile : Quel est votre avis sur ce que je m'apprête à vous livrer ?






J'ai tout lu aussi.


Sur la forme :


Quelques imperfections, mais vraiment rien de grave.
Quelques fautes de frappe, quelques concordances des temps perfectibles, et deux ou trois trucs de ce genre.
Disons 10% à remanier un peu, maximum.

Parce qu'en fait, même la forme est forte.
Parce que ce texte, c'est ta vie, dans un sens.
Du moins c'est le récit que tu fais de ta vie, et c'est une œuvre. Une création.
Peut-être pas au sens d'une œuvre "publiée", mais peu importe.
Et puisqu'il faut se concentrer sur la forme, elle est directe, "sans concessions", comme on dit.
La forme, c'est toi. Comme le fond.
La forme est assez "pure", sans artifice inutile.

Je sais bien que tu ne voulais pas que nous parlions du fond...
Mais la forme est simple et efficace pour ne jamais prendre le pas sur le fond.

Car ce texte est une sorte de cri du cœur, du ressenti pur.

Et sur le fond, le point de vue de thebiglebowsky est parfait. 
Comme d'habitude.  


J'ajouterai juste que le bonheur t'est accessible, ou qu'il te le sera un jour.
Pas comme si ton accident n'avait jamais eu lieu, évidemment.
Mais le bonheur sera au rendez-vous un jour, j'en suis persuadé.
Et ceux qui seront avec toi pour partager ça seront de sacrés veinards. 


Moi aussi, je te souhaite le meilleur.
Du fond du cœur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai tout lu aussi.
> 
> 
> Sur la forme :
> ...



100 % d'accord avec Human-Fly !!!  

Biographie ou journal ???

Personnellement, ma préférence va vers le "journal" dans lequel on retranscrit nos pensées et nos états d'âme ainsi que les événements heureux ou malheureux pratiquement au jour le jour avec la date exacte de leur transcription.

Sachant que la mémoire peut parfois jouer des tours, je privilégie le caractère immédiat et la temporalité des faits qui y sont exposés.

Cet aspect temporel est impératif pour moi ... Savoir ce qu'il s'est passé dans mon petit esprit, par exemple, le 9 mai 2015 est un must (ne me demandez pas pourquoi ?)

Et ceci me prend au maximum une dizaine de minutes par jour maximum ... avec la conséquence de me retrouver avec un fatras de feuilles disparates (bien classées par date, je vous rassure !) et des tonnes d'annotations a posteriori qui me permettent de mieux cerner mes états d'âme successifs.

Contrairement à Nelly, je ne me sens pas capable d'écrire une "biographie" dans le sens strict du terme ... Manque de courage, d'envie, et mémoire parfois défaillante.

C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis admiratif du travail réalisé par Nelly et que je le salue bien bas !


----------



## baron (9 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon "labyrinthe des chagrins" m'est avant tout destiné et plus tard, il appartiendra à mes enfants et petits enfants.
> 
> C'est la raison pour laquelle, j'ai choisi la forme d'un "journal" dans lequel je retranscris un peu tout et n'importe quoi parce que tu t'apercevras que c'est le "n'importe quoi" qui s'échappe le plus vite !
> 
> Je le complète quand j'en ai envie et quand les souvenirs me reviennent sans aucun respect de la chronologie des événements - je note simplement la date à laquelle j'ai écrit ces mots !


A l'usage sur le long terme, je pense comme *thebiglebowsky *que la forme du journal est fort gratifiante. Mais commencer par un récit biographique est intéressant aussi, pour poser le cadre, permettre à ceux qui liront d'avoir une base de compréhension.

Et à cet égard, j'ai été surpris du plaisir que j'ai pris à lire le tien. 
L'écriture en est vive et sobre. La langue soignée.
Du point de vue narratif, du fait que nous savions dès le début vers quel aboutissement on se dirigeait, il y avait tout au long de la lecture des premières années une tension qui grandissait ; une attente un peu inquiète, un peu impatiente à la fois.

Merci ! 

[P.S.] D'un point de vue strictement formel, si je trouve intéressant de distinguer typographiquement le récit de ses commentaires, je n'ai pas trouvé fort agréable le choix d'un si petit corps de caractère.]


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Sur le long terme , je rejoins l'idée des autres membres et je trouve aussi que la forme d'un journal est aussi plus gratifiante.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

Le passage où tu parles de ta grand-mère qui t'a pratiquement obligée d'aller voir un psy m'a interpellé ...

Une seule fois dans ma vie j'ai été voir un psy (ou plutôt une psy) en janvier 2015 (merci mon journal) sur les conseils d'amis qui craignaient que je ne tombe dans la dépression !

Malheureusement, je suis tombé sur une psy sans aucune empathie dont le seul conseil a été : "Mais Monsieur, il est temps de tourner la page !" ... Tourner la page et faire fi de 42 années en un claquement de doigt ... Et hop ! on tourne la page et on tombe sur le mot "fin" ... Je me suis levé et je suis sorti jurant qu'on ne m'y reprendrait plus !

Loin de moi l'idée de vilipender tous les psychiatres ... comme dans chaque profession, il y en a des excellents, des bons et des mauvais ... moi, ce jour-là je n'ai pas eu de chance ! Dommage ...

Tout ça pour te dire que tu as eu entièrement raison d'oser te livrer sur ce forum ... ce forum a été pour moi une véritable thérapie de par la qualité des intervenants et des modérateurs.

Jamais je n'ai hésité à livrer mes sentiments personnels et mes états d'âme dans certains fils et jamais, ô grand jamais je n'ai eu à le regretter ... on m'a écouté, on m'a lu et on m'a aidé ... comme ça, gratuitement, par simple empathie et humanité ! Je dois beaucoup à ce forum et je le reconnais bien sincèrement.

C'est rare ... très rare, surtout avec l'avènement des réseaux sociaux où le pire côtoie le meilleur.

Tu peux compter sur nous, Nelly ... Il n'y a que des gens bien ici (les autres ont été soit exécutés, soit bannis !  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> SNIPERS
> Pour un sniper expérimenté, il parait que l'extrémité incandescente d'une cigarette est potentiellement repérable sur plusieurs centaines de mètres.


Petit aparté parce que tu m'as rappelé de bons souvenirs ...

Je faisais partie d'une unité de reconnaissance qui disposait notamment d'un sniper.
Comme je n'étais pas une flèche au tir (  ) on me confiait de temps en temps la mission de spotter - vous savez, comme dans les films) le gars très sérieux et très technique qui calcule la dérive et l'élévation en fonction des munitions utilisées, de la distance, du vent et de l'humidité de l'air ... etc... Mais ça c'était dans les films.

Mon rôle c'était de risquer ma peau à aller planter des petits bâtons avec un fin bout de tissu dessus à une certaine distance de la position de tir pour que le sniper puisse en tirer lui-même ses conclusions.

Et dire que j'ai passé 2 mois de cours à apprendre la balistique ce qui me permet aujourd'hui d'être un maître dans le lancer précis (et parfois mortel) de charentaise


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> [P.S.] D'un point de vue strictement formel, si je trouve intéressant de distinguer typographiquement le récit de ses commentaires, je n'ai pas trouvé fort agréable le choix d'un si petit corps de caractère.]


Je ne voulais pas que le caractère de la police me face de l'ombre. Si je t bien suivi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mes amis,
> Entre : la belle princesse carrossée de MacGé ! et @Sly54  qui m'a dit que je suis "testéronné". Je ne c pas comment je dois le prendre. Une chose est sûre, merci pour tout.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ce forum a été pour moi une véritable thérapie de par la qualité des intervenants et des modérateurs.


Je te retourne cette remarque, car justement, tes messages, comme ceux de beaucoup d'autres intervenants, je les guette, car ils sont pour moi extrêmement agréables à lire. De plus, j'y associe le personnage de Big Lebovsky que tu t'es choisi comme avatar. Je me doute que tu ne dois pas lui ressembler, mais c'est comme ça que je te vois. Je t'imagine avec ton "poilus" (le mieux est actuellement entre moi et le clavier, c'est galère pour écrire    ) et cela me fait du bien.

L'avatar est important et celui de Nelly, en plus de son histoire, est très mélancolique tout en ayant une touche de fantaisie. Donc, voilà comment je te vois Nelly, à chaque fois que tu postes quelque chose. Ce visage tourné et rayonnant avec un brin de malice dans l'oeil. Du coup, c'est agréable de lire tes messages, même s'ils peuvent être effrayants d'un autre côté. 

Je n'ai pas encore tout lu, la typographie est un peu petite. Mais je me dis qu'avec un peu de mise en forme, ça ferait un bon livre en auto publication sur Amazon  

Continue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je te retourne cette remarque, car justement, tes messages, comme ceux de beaucoup d'autres intervenants, je les guette, car ils sont pour moi extrêmement agréables à lire. De plus, j'y associe le personnage de Big Lebovsky que tu t'es choisi comme avatar. Je me doute que tu ne dois pas lui ressembler, mais c'est comme ça que je te vois. Je t'imagine avec ton "poilus" (le mieux est actuellement entre moi et le clavier, c'est galère pour écrire    ) et cela me fait du bien.


Pareillement.

L'avatar est important et celui de Nelly, en plus de son histoire, est très mélancolique tout en ayant une touche de fantaisie. Donc, voilà comment je te vois Nelly, à chaque fois que tu postes quelque chose. Ce visage tourné et rayonnant avec un brin de malice dans l'oeil. Du coup, c'est agréable de lire tes messages, même s'ils peuvent être effrayants d'un autre côté.
[/QUOTE]
Effrayant ! tu parles des "vers" j'incorpore en croquant à ma Pomme ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mai 2020)

Je suis d'accord avec beaucoup de remarques postées ici.

A la fois l'effet positif pour Nelly de parler devant un public (petit public, mais nous sommes quand même son public), le courage dont il faut faire preuve pour survivre, retrouver goût à la vie après un tel accident, mais aussi pour oser se dévoiler de la sorte.

gwen a dit que c'était "effrayant", je suis d'accord avec lui, mais c'est aussi un formidable témoignage plein d'espoir que tu exprimes. Chaque petite victoire devient une grande victoire pour toi. Respect !

Enfin, pour nous, tes "tranches de vie" devraient nous aider à prendre du recul et relativiser tous nos bobos de la vie de tous les jours


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2020)

Pour ma part je ne voulais rien dire parce que j'ai pris une grosse baffe quand j'ai lu “tétra“


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour ma part je ne voulais rien dire parce que j'ai pris une grosse baffe quand j'ai lu “tétra“



Moi aussi ! Poster ici doit être une véritable performance pour Nelly ! Chapeau bas !


----------



## baron (10 Mai 2020)

Ah ben, ton pseudo a un peu changé…


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> [P.S.] […], je n'ai pas trouvé fort agréable le choix d'un si petit corps de caractère.]


Pour une fois que je peux la sortir, je ne vais pas me gêner…

Je plussoie !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je plussoie !


Surtout que le lecteur est buggé, est-ce mon navigateur ou le site du forum ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Mai 2020)

@aCLR tu me renchéri sur quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @aCLR tu me renchéri sur quoi ?


Non, je verse du côté d'un baron. Le choix d'un petit corps de texte, c'est pour moi le choix d'un chuchotement. Et je comprends que tu veuilles susurrer ces mots. Donc, je plussoie sans intervenir dans tes messages pour en changer le corps, la taille d'affichage si tu préfères.  Contrairement à un autre abonné à ce fil – qui le fît pour les miens – je respecte ce choix et ne jouerai pas avec le contenu de tes messages pour m'en faciliter la lecture.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly ayant rassemblé son cercle d'experts, nous clôturerons ce sujet sous 24 heures.

Merci aux participants, lecteurs et notre administrateur – sans qui cette expérience n'aurait vu le jour sous cette forme.

@+ les amis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> L'avatar est important et celui de Nelly, en plus de son histoire, est très mélancolique tout en ayant une touche de fantaisie. Donc, voilà comment je te vois Nelly, à chaque fois que tu postes quelque chose. Ce visage tourné et rayonnant avec un brin de malice dans l'oeil. Du coup, c'est agréable de lire tes messages, même s'ils peuvent être effrayants d'un autre côté.


Yeah g réussi merci les gars, merci à @gwen de ton post !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Yeah g réussi


C'est tout ce qui compte, Nelly !

*#onferme*


----------

